# Proracing OBD2 Performance Chip - Any good, comments???



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

Been trying to do some research on the OBD2 Power Box BMW X3 xDrive35d 313HP F25 Diesel Chip Tuning Performance ver.2 and been able to find very little on reviews and test results.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191943520901?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

They give a 30 day money back guarantee and buying thru eBay and paying with PayPal gives me some security and peace of mind.

It's attractive as it can be disconnected from OBD2 connector when your BMW is going to visit the dealer during warranty period and apparently when disconnected, the car defaults back to standard so it's impossible to detect any changes when removed.

Anyone have any concerns or comments before I purchase?

Cheerz


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

Any one with comments?


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

Seeing no-one knows anything about this OBD2 performance, I bit the bullet and purchased one.

My only risk I believe, if the chip gives me a good performance gain, I'll be up for another two for my son's E90 and my wife's X1 25i. 

I have 30 day money back guarantee, if it's not obvious to detect any improvement, I won't spend money to Dyno test. However, if there's definite improvement that I can detect, I might pay the money to dyno test the before and after as I did also do a exhaust mod to get better breathing with straight thru twin exhausts rather than have the rear muffler with nasty bends.

It's an X4 35d now with quad exhaust tips.

A couple quote from ProRacing:



> Thank you very much for the details.
> 
> The device OBD2 is compatible with both cars., however for the petrol engine we recommend another version.
> 
> ...





> Hello,
> 
> 1. For the details of the discount for 2 performance chips, please, contact directly.
> 
> ...


I'll report back in a few weeks, receiving in a couple days, fast shipping via DHL Express.

Cheerz


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

Received the ChipPower ProRacing Performance Chip OBD2 Ver. 2.0 today and installed, took all of 3 minutes and was mainly waiting to do the next step.

They say best results achieved after running for 150 to 200 Kms, I've only driven for 60 Kms up our local freeway and all I can say at this stage is WoW.

My 2016 F26 X4 35d seems lightning fast starting off, I almost spun the wheels on bitumen. 

I'll report back, I might even have a Dyno session to see if kW and Nm are more than standard quoted figures of 230kW and 630Nm, then maybe remove chip, wait a week then have the X4 tested again and compare results.

Cheerz


----------



## crabu2 (Mar 14, 2017)

You/we're going to need to see dynos for it. Whenever I see a claim that something makes more power and increases fuel mileage, I don't believe it .. especially a claim of 25-35% more power with a mileage boost of 5%+.


----------



## ssdriver27 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm guessing the only thing you're feeling is they likely simply change the throttle position making it open faster and or with less pedal you get more throttle making it feel more powerful. As someone else mentioned I am very skeptical having personally custom tuned my own vehicle with a laptop and software and I know what is needed in order to increase power and it almost always results in loss of MPG not the other way around. likely they could have advanced the timing which is not a good idea unless you monitor how the car is running and you can safely do it.


----------

